# Monitor wechselt in Stand-by Modus.....



## jadranko (4. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem: Immer wenn ich ein Program starte das Videos abspielt z.B. BSPlayer, wenn ich TV schaue mit ProgDVB oder im Internet Clips anschaue geht mein Monitio in Standby Modus für eine Sekunde, dann wieder an und aus, an und aus usw....Das macht er so lange bis ich das Program wieder aus mache (was auch ne zeit dauert weil man ja nicht den Zeiger sehen kann wo der ist..). Ausserdem passiert es dass das Bild einfriert und ich nichts machen kann auser warten bis der rechner sich normalisiert hat...

...Am Grafiktreiber liegt es nicht, weil den habe ich schon aktuelisiert...Ich habe sogar Windows neu instaliert und alle Treiber neu, aber das Problem ist noch immer da...

...ich würde mich echt freuen wenn jemand eine Lösung oder zumindestens einen Lösungsvorschlag hätte..

Danke


----------



## AndreG (6. November 2006)

Moin,

So ein ähnliches Phänomen hab ich auch schon mal erlebt. Ich würde mal die Graka tauschen (lag bei mir daran) oder nen anderen Moni mal versuchen.

Ansonsten stell deine Energieoptionen auch mal so ein das der Moni nie in den Suspend Mode darf. Könnte sein das da der Fehler liegt.

P.s. Bei Bildschirm einfrieren kontrollier dringen mal die Temp der Graka und des Systems. Das einfrieren kann aber auch an defektem Ram oder einer zu heißen CPU liegen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## jadranko (6. November 2006)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werd mal schaun ob diese Tipps mir geholfen haben...
....werd dan die Ergebnise hier reinschreiben...

cu


----------

